# Another approach to engine detailing...



## darren_rallye (Dec 20, 2005)

Instead of spending lots of money on products and much effort on rubbing, an alternative is to buy some new bits.

I discovered that a new manifold cover was only £4.20, so decided to just buy a new one. I may order some new ECU and battery covers too 









(Shiney bit in the middle is new)


----------



## AdyUK (Dec 14, 2005)

Hey, you wanna buy a chrome air pipe 70mm all through, should fit your 106, as it came off my saxo. Looks awesome I think. Heres a pic..


----------



## darren_rallye (Dec 20, 2005)

I used to have it like that on my GTi, but keeping the Rallye standard


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Cool!

Bits for my Audi aren't half as cheap 

I do like engine bay detailing partly because it usually stays looking good for quite a while. I cleaned and dressed my bay over 4 weeks ago and it still looks great.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

AdyUK said:


> Hey, you wanna buy a chrome air pipe 70mm all through, should fit your 106, as it came off my saxo. Looks awesome I think. Heres a pic..


chroming and polishing is the way to go.

Here is mine..........


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Wow, looks fantastic! Is it expensive to do all that?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Played the replace everything game on my Concours 306, it starts to become costly repalcing parts for no reason!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Mine in November '05:










Not so much replacing with new things, but rather removed and polished and painted.


----------



## AdyUK (Dec 14, 2005)

I wanted to chrome everything but when i found out the prices of everything, I thought stuff it, I'll be selling it soon! 

"If its not broken, dont fix it".......although it does look the business!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RobDon said:


> Mine in November '05:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that is an engine


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

... 275BHP, 310lbft torque ... bigger turbo going on this year, should be 300+BHP!


----------



## thechief (Oct 27, 2005)

Theres my bay and what the pipe running over the engine is for! Scabby does me just fine lol. My mate will be powdercoating the intake manifold and maybe the cam cover anthracite, will clean it up a bit.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Here's mine, not much to look at, but its clean.

I try to always run the sponge over the engine at least twice a month, just makes things easier when a full detail is required.


----------



## 16v Matt (Jan 17, 2006)

Jeez RobDon! That is automotive porn!


----------



## Shamrockez (Feb 15, 2006)

Here's my old Leon's engine before:









And my first ever attempt at cleaning an engine:









Nothing compared to the others on this thread, but it was a hell of a lot better than before!

And the jobs od motorway driving in the winter.... could they put much more salt down???









Due for a good clean very soon!

*Lucy*


----------



## orange (Feb 8, 2006)

Shouldn't a VW engine be in the back?

Thought they would have stuck with tradition


----------



## Shamrockez (Feb 15, 2006)

orange said:


> Shouldn't a VW engine be in the back?
> 
> Thought they would have stuck with tradition


Have you not seen how small the boot is?? :lol:

the engine may be in the front, but the heart's in the right place


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

Dont know if anyone has used it before but i use CD2 engine detailing kit and it was superb. pic below


----------



## binliner (Apr 12, 2006)

Mine is mostly original stuff either polished or chromed and all the plastic covers ditched 










not the clearest picture but this is how it looks now


----------



## dubber31 (Jan 8, 2006)

Very nice Vr!!!


----------



## 406Coupe (May 7, 2006)

How much does the chroming cost, and can anyone recomend anywhere.


----------



## 406Coupe (May 7, 2006)

My engine bay !


----------



## base-1 (Jul 3, 2006)

PuntoGT said:


> Dont know if anyone has used it before but i use CD2 engine detailing kit and it was superb


It's great, I love CD2. Never have anough cleaner though and always waaay to much dressing!


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Heres one of Mr Shinys RS I think its superb:thumb: :doublesho


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Ant GTI-6 said:


> Heres one of Mr Shinys RS I think its superb:thumb: :doublesho


Nice one Ant, cheers mate :driver: :car:  :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

heres mine , not very bling , but clean


----------

